

Xfce 4.10 released - pylight
http://www.xfce.org/about/news/?post=1335571200

======
kylemaxwell
Xfce is still my primary work environment, mostly because it generally works
in the way I expect after years of Unix desktop usage. I certainly hope this
latest version fixes some of the remaining polish type issues that would make
me consider GNOME 3 or even the new Unity in Ubuntu 12.04.

~~~
jmspring
Likewise, for my linux systems. My only gripe is that XFCE has gotten much
more heavy weight than when I first started working with it.

Right now, I am mostly on OSX and for some things, Win7. However, when I get
back to Linux, I might try and find a lighter weight GUI.

~~~
gcr
You could try a tiling window manager like wmii. It certainly is different
from windows, but I've found that this alone really helped my productivity,
especially on older hardware.

------
dimitar
I used to like Xfce in its old 4.2 days. It used to be the Cholesterol-Free
Desktop Environment.

XFCE seems to turn into KDE 3 - start from design of the old Unix Common
Desktop Environment and add an eclectic mix of features from all possible
desktop interfaces while catering to users. Not necessarily a bad thing, a lot
of people like it.

I find it a confusing mess now.

~~~
jeltz
I have only used XFCE since 4.6 so you could be right. XFCE 4.8 is still way
less of a mess than GNOME and KDE 3. Configuring and using XFCE was very
straightforward.

~~~
dimitar
My current preferred DE is GNOME 3.

It gets a lot of hate right now, but its a really stress-free environment for
me. Taking a look at the GNOME 3 cheat-sheet will fix most of the power-user
complaints.

I think when GNOME 3 get more features and applications it will quickly regain
user share because of its superior design philosophy. Like what happened to
GNOME 2 - it got flamed hard in the reviews, Linus blasted it; but its
developers kept making it better without changing their design decisions and
it was adopted by major distributions and most users stuck with it.

------
octotoad
It's funny watching a project like this progress over the years. You
inevitably get the "it's slow and bloated now" comments, but if no new
features were added you'd end up hearing people write it off as irrelevant.

The new BeOS-style 'deskbar' feature in 4.10 looks awesome. Pity X11 DEs and
window managers don't have much of a concept of applications and associated
windows in the way that MacOS/BeOS do.

Been an Xfce addict since the 3.x series and I still keep coming back to it.

~~~
zerostar07
Indeed, with the b5 window decorations and a little yellowish colour it gets
as close to beos as it gets. Xfce is still the only workable desktop that
doesn't get in your way.

------
glesica
The latest version of Xubuntu (12.04) is just stellar IMO. It's turned me into
an XFCE user. I've been a DE refugee since Unity and Gnome 3 came along. Glad
to see some of these new features being added, particularly the tiling
support!

~~~
appleaintbad
I feel the same way about LXDE and Lubuntu, except I didn't do it because of
Unity. I actually like Unity- I just don't like how bloated the desktop has
become in Ubuntu. People were fine with the UI in Windows 3.1, but they just
kept screwing with it for no apparent reason, and I feel the same way about
Gnome/Unity, KDE, and new versions of OS X.

~~~
pyre

      > People were fine with the UI in Windows 3.1
    

You do realize that Windows 3.1 didn't have mutitasking, right?

~~~
appleaintbad
Neither did iOS, but my point was the user interface, not tasking/processing.

~~~
X-Istence
iOS has always had multi-tasking. That only one app was allowed to be
displayed at a time is separate from whether or not it was a multi-tasking OS.

------
endlessvoid94
Man, I haven't used xfce in a long time. Good to see they're still alive and
kicking.

------
zanny
I'm still a DE refugee @.@

I guess I always was. I just want a desktop with an application dock I can pin
stuff to, one icon per instance with mouseover / alt tab showing all
instances, a system clock and system button on it for all the other jazz, that
I can just pin to the left of my screen that can context hide itself.

So I can have my screen real estate for whatever I'm doing and not have it
covered in the superfluous glomp like the Unity top bar (I love having the
name of my running program in two places!) etc.

------
arc_of_descent
I switched to ArchLinux and Xfce a month back from Ubuntu. I really liked
Unity and I'm looking forward to trying out Ubunto 12.04 but for all purposes
I'm going to stick with Arch and Xfce.

------
jwmollman
I haven't used Xfce in a long time either. Lately I've been an Openbox/tint2
kind of guy.

I remember my first days of Linux. It was Debian testing with a lightweight
Xfce desktop.

------
lhnn
Too bad this didn't get pushed a few months ago; would have been nice to have
some of these features in the LTS. Oh well... I have the tiling feature
patched in, though.

